# KY Sub needed - Shepherdsville & Shelbyville



## beverlylawncare (Nov 14, 2003)

I am needing a sub in Shepherdsville and Shelbyville for one location each city. Working on a bid for a 9 location company, 7 are in Louisville. I can't spend valuable time in truck to other two jobs. Email [email protected].

JB


----------



## beverlylawncare (Nov 14, 2003)

I didn't get the contract, but I appreciate the responses!

Justin


----------

